# Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s?



## JamX (14. April 2011)

*Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s?*

Hi, 
wie schon oben geschrieben würde mich mal Interessieren wie weit der Durchfluss einer Wasserkühlung Auswirkung auf die Temperaturen der Komponenten im Rechner hat. 
Aktuell liegt mein Durchfluss bei 211 L/h laut aquero 4 und dem dazu gehörenden Durchflusssensor. Impuls wert ist angepasst worden in der Software..
Was passiert wenn der Durchfluss nach unten geht ... wird dann das Wasser im Radiator besser abgekühlt und im CPU Kühler wird das Wasser besser erwärmt? Oder ist es besser wenn viel Wasser durch den Kühlkörper Läuft?
Oder spielt das in der Form keine Rolle?
Wassertemperatur liegt laut Tool bei 23 Grad... 
Gibt es eine empfohlenen Durchfluss? 

Danke für eure Info...


----------



## VJoe2max (14. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

Durchfluss ist keine relevante Messgröße aus der man das direkt ableiten könnte . Relevant für den Wärmeübergang ist stets die effektive Strömungsgeschwindigkeit am Ort der Wärmeübertragung - nicht der Volumenstrom. 

Wenn man jedoch ein und dasselbe System bei unterschiedlichem Durchfluss betrachetet, so wird bei üblichen Kühlern ab 10 bis 30 l/h der laminar-Turbulent-Übergang sicher überschritten. Ab dieser Untergrenze steigt die Kühlleistung dann mit zusätzlichem Durchfluss nur noch leicht und geht asymptotisch gegen einen Grenzwert der im wesentlichen von der Kühlergeometrie und der Fähigkeit zur Wärmeabgabe am Radiators abhängt. Die Kühlleistung des Radiators reagiert fast nicht auf Durchflussänderungen, weil hier der kritische Wärmeübergang nicht vom Wasser ans Radiaotrmaterial sondern von den Rohr und Lamellenoberflächen die Luft limitiert ist (Fläche und Lüfterdrehzahl sind hier also der relevante Faktor). Mit effektiven Kühlern beobachtet man im Regelfall ab einem Durchfluss von ca. 60 L/h keine relevanten Kühlleistungssteigerungen mehr. Bei über 100 L/h geht der Effekt völlig in der Messtoleranz unter. Nut bei ineffektiven High-Flow-Kühler ist mit so hohem Durchflüssen noch ein Kühlleistungsgewinn zu verzeichnen - allerdings bereits von einem schlechteren Niveau kommend. 

Dein Durchflusswert ist also hoch genug um die Pumpe erheblich drosseln zu können, ohne messbar Kühlleistung zu verlieren. Die Lautstärke lässt sich also noch senken . 
Im Regelfall leidet die Kühlleistung erst bei sehr niedrigen Durchflüssen im Bereich unter 30L/h so, dass es zu Problemen kommen kann.


----------



## JamX (14. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF kommt bei mir zum Einstatz. Als Pumpe ist eine Laing ddc verbaut. 
Wie kann ich den bitte bei der Laing die drehzahl vermindern? Na ja Laut ist die Pumpe bei mir nicht... das Spulenfiepen der Grakas ist lauter... 
Aso als Schlauch ist 19/13 verbaut... 
Also würde es eh nichts ausmachen wenn mein Durchfluss auf 100 l/h zurückgehen würde bei verbauen weiterer Kühler im Kreislauf. 
Als Radi ist nen 1080er verbaut... 23Grad werden mit niederiger drezahl gehalten.. (aktuell)



> Strömungsgeschwindigkeit am Ort der Wärmeübertragung


 und wie bekomme ich diesen herraus?


----------



## mmayr (14. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

Du verbaust Gartenschläuche in deiner WAKÜ?

Mannomann, da bin ich mit meinem 8/11er ja unterdimensioniert!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

Schau dir doch mal mein System an Ich habe eine Pumpe und folgendes im Kreislauf:

NB ,SB ,CPU ,RAM ,SPaWa , GPU, DangerDen AGB, Aquatube, EK Dualreservoir, 140 EK Radiator, 420 Hardwarelabs Black Ice GT Stealth, 280 Magiccool Radiator. 

Das ganze hängt an einer Koolance RPK Pumpe die auf Stufe 1 (von 10) noch genügend Durchlauf bringt. Sich über sowas Gedanken zu machen ist somit Zeitverschwendung.

Noch ein Bild meiner Temps damit nicht alle denken der hat nicht alle Latten am Zaun und verbratet seine Hardware..

Zu den Temps kommt immer auf die Zimmertemperatur und die Einstellungen an. Kommt auch drauf an ob die CPU mit Last läuft.
Meine Cpu läuft auf 1.47 V und gibt somit schon viel mehr Wärme ab. Dasselbe mit der Grafikkarte..

Lass mal Furmark 1 Stunde laufen, dann hast du wohl keine 23 Grad mehr..


Eigentlich sollte immer das DeltaK angegeben werden, und das wird nie bei 0 sein bei einer Wakü, auch nicht mit 1000x 1080 Radiatoren.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was bringt ein 1m Dicker Schlauch wenn die Radiatorkanäle 0.5 mm Dick sind? Wenn du Glück hast vielleicht ein paar Verwirbelungen mehr die man nicht gebrauchen kann..


----------



## VJoe2max (14. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

@JamX: Nein, wenn der Durchfluss auf 100 l/h sinkt wirst du nur das merken was an Wärme durch weitere Komponenten hinzu kommt. Die Einbindung eine Dicken Spielegrafikkarte erzeugt z.B. häufig noch mal das das zusätzlich das doppelte an Heizleistung, was ein HighEnd-Prozessor ins Wasser abführt. Wenn du hier die niedrige Wassertemperatur halten willst, hilft nur noch mehr Radiatorfläche, aber 23°C Wassertemp sind sowieso nicht der Rede wert. Einen messbaren relativen Kühlleistungsverlust am CPU-Kühler hast du jedenfalls mit etwas weniger Durchfluss nicht zu erwarten. Der EK-Supreme HF ist ja kein Highflow-Kühler (auch wenn er witziger Weise das Kürzel im Namen trägt). 



JamX schrieb:


> > Strömungsgeschwindigkeit am Ort der Wärmeübertragung
> 
> 
> und wie bekomme ich diesen herraus?


Na der liegt ist selbstverständlich in der Kühlstruktur der Kühler . Messen kannste die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit mit Hobby-Mittlen nicht, es sei denn du simulierst die Kühlergeometrie exakt und machst einen Ansatz mit dem tatsächlich gemessenen Durchfluss. 

@mmayr: Quatsch! Deine 11/8er Schläuche sind absolut in Ordnung .  Die von JamX sind z.B. deutlich knickempfindlicher uns sehen dazu eben noch aus wie Gartenschläuche - aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache...

@Darkfleet85: Das DeltaT zwischen CPU und Wasser anzugeben hilft sowieso nicht viel, wenn man nur die CPU-interne Sensorik zur Verfügung hat. Da ist ja allein der Messfehler häufig schon höher als das DeltaT .


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

Solange der Computer über die Hardwarüberwachung nicht abgeschaltet wird muss man sich sowieso keine Sorgen machen (sofern sie aktiviert ist)


----------



## JamX (14. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*



> Du verbaust Gartenschläuche in deiner WAKÜ?


MmmmMM geschenkten gaul kuckt man bekantlich nicht ins maul oder? 


> Lass mal Furmark 1 Stunde laufen, dann hast du wohl keine 23 Grad mehr..


Also das mit Furmark und Prim werde ich heute abend einfach mal laufen lassen... dann schaue ich mal wie die temp vom Wasser ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die schläuche die ich vorher hatte waren voll leicht zu knicken... diese hier nicht mehr... mmm also ich bin glücklich 
Achso Sensor 2 und 6 sind die vom Wasser


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

Achso die Wassertemperatur  dachte die CPU Temperatur...

Mit deinem riesen Radi wirst du wohl nie ein Temperatur Problem kriegen, hast du den an der rechten Seitenwand befestigt?

Sind die schwarzen Schläuche die Gartenschläuche? Die sehen doch gut aus, und die Dual Ek Blöcke der GraKa sind auch n1


----------



## JamX (15. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Mit deinem riesen Radi wirst du wohl nie ein Temperatur Problem kriegen, hast du den an der rechten Seitenwand befestigt?


 
Danke  ja ist er .. 
Habe getestet Interlburn Test (StressLVL max) und Furmark multigpu ... wasser war bei 25 Grad.... cou geht bei dem Test auf 50 grad hoch...


----------



## P37E (18. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

zwischen den grakas ist ja ein dünner schlauch dann bringt der ganze fette doch schon garnix mehr an durchfluss oder?

hab auch ne ddc und zwischen 12Volt und 5 Volt ist der Unterschied sehr gering, die Lautstärke aber schon sehr viel leiser. Man muss nur drauf achten das sie auch korrekt anläuft bei den 5 Volt weil das wohl nicht alle machen. Nächste Möglichkeit wären dann 7 oder mehr Volt. 

ich messe bei mir die wassertemp immer am schlauch berührungslos und komme mit 3x120er radi und nur cpu und mainboard unter wasser auf 30°c wassertemp. 
25°C ist doch


----------



## JamX (18. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

Die 2 Graka gibt es nicht mehr... na ja sage ich mal so... es hat zu dem schlauch den ich vorherhatte ienen riesen unterschied gemacht... 
hatte 50-60 L/h nach dem Schlauchrtausch waren es dann 250 .... mit der 2 Graka lag es bei 200 rum und nun mit einer 230-250 
Meine mir gefällt es so besser wie mit so dünnen schläche gefallen mir eben nicht


----------



## VJoe2max (18. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

Dann hattest du vorher einen Knick im Schlauch o. Ä. . So viel macht der Schlauchdurchmesser bezüglich Strömungswiderstand definitiv in keinem Fall aus. In der Regel ist der Unterschied im Rahmen der üblichen Schlauchgrößen von 8 bis 13mm ID kaum messbar, da der Schlauch sowieso nur eine sehr geringen Beitrag zum Gesamtwiderstand beiträgt.


----------



## JamX (18. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

nein hatte ich nicht... einen Knick im schlauch. aber ist auch egal. war ode ist nun mal so... ausserdem finde ich den schlauch(Gartenschlauch) wie einge sagen besser wie den den ich vorher hatte... 
Meistens ist sowas doch eh geschmaksache oder nicht
dem einen gefällt es dem anderen nicht... von daher... 
was mir nur aufgefallen ist das jetzt nachdem die 2 graka raus ist meine cpu 5 grad kühler ist. ^^
liegt wohl daran das sie nach den gpus kam... 
na ja das ist mal off topic... solange das wasser seine arbeit tut ist doch alles gut ^^ 

mir war nur mal wichtig zu wissen ob es einen eifluß nimmt wenn man einen hohen durchfluß hat oder einen geringeren... 
da ja das wasser auch wieder gekühlt werden muss und das könnte ja durch den durchfluß beieinträchtigt werden... 

Durchfluß werde ich denke ich mit dem neuen system auch weiterunter bekommen da dan das mobo auch mit in den kreislauf kommt. 

Was währe den in euren Augen der Richtige schlauch?


----------



## VJoe2max (18. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*



JamX schrieb:


> was mir nur aufgefallen ist das jetzt nachdem die 2 graka raus ist meine cpu 5 grad kühler ist. ^^
> liegt wohl daran das sie nach den gpus kam...


Nein, das liegt vor allem daran, dass jetzt einen wesentliche Hitzquelle weniger im Kreislauf ist und das Wasser dementsprechend kühler bleibt. Die Reihenfolge macht sich da nicht bemerkbar . 



JamX schrieb:


> mir war nur mal wichtig zu wissen ob es einen eifluß nimmt wenn man einen hohen durchfluß hat oder einen geringeren...
> da ja das wasser auch wieder gekühlt werden muss und das könnte ja durch den durchfluß beieinträchtigt werden...


Ich glaube du gehst immer noch von einer völlig falschen Vorstellung aus. Es geht im Radiator nicht darum dass das Wasser lange darin "verweilt", um Wärme abzugeben. Das tut es auch wenn es schnell fließt - sogar etwas effektiver. Ob ein Wasservolumenelement nur einmal langsam durch den Radiator fließt oder mehrmals schneller ist nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt für den Wärmeübergang. Im stationären Zustand (also nachdem sich das System eingependelt gependelt hat) bleiben die Temperaturen an jedem Ort im Kreislauf konstant. Mit zunehmender Strömungsgeschwindigkeit (auch auch steigendem Durchfluss) steigt die Effektivität des Wärmeübergangs mit der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit sogar. Im Radiator ist allerdings der Wärmeübergang vom Wasser zur Wand nicht so wichtig, denn limitierend ist der Wärmeübergang von den Lamellen zur Luft. 

Worum es hingegen proforma beim HighFlow-Wahn geht, ist die Effektivität des Wärmeübergans im Kühler. Da aber eben nicht der Durchfluss sondern die lokale Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zählt ist der Durchfluss keine geeignete Messgröße, um über die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und damit über den Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten im Kühler etwas auszusagen. Der Wärmeübergang verbessert sich bei üblichen Kühlergeometrien ab ca. 60L/h nur noch in so geringem Maße und geht gegen einen Grenzwert, dass der zusätzliche Lärm den Pumpen verursachen die mehr Durchfluss erzeugen vor allem ein negativer Effekt ist. Im Radiator ist die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit des Wassers aber wie gesagt noch weniger relevant. 




JamX schrieb:


> Was währe den in euren Augen der Richtige schlauch?


 Wenn dir die Gartenschläuche gefallen sind es die Richtigen für dich . 
Geht einem um die maximale Knickstabilität fährt man derzeit mit 16/10er Schlauch am besten und wenn man die maximale Kompatibilität mit allen Kühlern wünscht ist 11/8er Schlauch das Mittel der Wahl. Ich selbst bevorzuge z.B. neben 11/8er auch 14/10er. Das ist zwar ne exotische Größe, aber sie vereint die wichtigsten Eigenschaften ganz gut und hat recht angenehme Proportionen (nicht zu wurstig und nicht zu dünn)


----------



## JamX (18. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*



> Die Reihenfolge ist macht sich da nicht bemerkbar



Das glaube ich wiederum nicht... Es macht sich bemerkbar und es ist nicht an allen stellen der Kreislaufs die gleichen Temperaturen.
Und sicherlich habe ich jetzt eine währmequelle weniger.. 
Und nein meine Wassertemperatur hat sich nicht gesenkt. habe sie immernoch bei 23 Grad... und die cpu ist kühler... also kann die aussage so ja nicht stimmen das an allen stellen das wasser gleich warm ist ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (18. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

Du kannst mir das ruhig glauben - die Aussage stimmt und wurde bereist hundertfach bewiesen . Sagt dir im Übrigen auch fast jede Wakü-FAQ und ich hab es auch selbst schon des öfteren überprüft. Die Wassertemps in einem einigermaßen ordentlich dimensionierten Kreislauf unterscheiden sich im gesamten Kreislauf in der Regel weniger als 1K. Mit besonders heizkräftigen Grafikkarten sind auch mal bis zu 3K drin. Fakt ist, dass die gesunkene Gesamtwärmemenge zu besseren Kühlergebnissen führt - das ist nicht sehr verwunderlich. 

Währst du btw so nett mal zusätzlich die Raumtemperatur zu messen  - ich glaube da wird dir ein licht aufgehen .


----------



## JamX (18. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

Mir würde ein Lichaufgehen wenn ich 2 sensoren habe und da eine Diferenz habe und dann die Raumtemperatur messe? 
MMM nj erst sagst du es gibt keine Diferenz nun sind es bis zu 3 k... okay. wiederspruch? 

wenn die dieferenz größer ist zu kleine Kühlfläche? okay
Also ich werde gerne minen Sensoren ander plazieren... direkt nach dem Radi und einaml direkt nach der cpu... bin ich ja mal gespannt ob es da unterschiede gibt odeer nicht... da ja laut deiner aussage dies nicht der fall sein darf... 

Verstehe ich zwar nicht ganz... da ja an einer stelle das wasser erwärmt wird und an der anderen wieder abgekühlt.


----------



## Malkolm (18. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

Natürlich ist es im Detail so, dass das Wasser direkt hinter einer Wärmequelle etwas wärmer ist als davor, genau wie es vor Eintritt in den Radiator wärmer ist als danach. Jedoch sind diese Unterschiede sehr gering (wie angedeutet im Bereich weniger Kelvin) und haben keinen entscheidenden Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung des Systems.

Du kannst eine PC-WaKü nicht vergleichen mit denen im industriellen Einsatz. Beispiel primärer Kreislauf eines (Siedewasser-)AKWs:
Dort ist es in der Tat so, dass im "Radiator" (in diesem Fall besteht der Radiator aus einem zweiten (Kalt-)Wasserkreislauf) die Temperatur deutlich fällt und die Temperaturunterschiede im primäre Kreislauf vergleichsweise sehr hoch sind. Dort wird allerdings auch hauptsächlich die Physik des Phasenübergangs ausgenutzt und die Möglichkeit viel Energie in jenem zu speichern/transportieren.

Eine PC-WaKü ist vergleichsweise klein in ihren Ausmaßen, bei einem vergleichsweise hohen Fluß. Man kann in erster Näherung davon ausgehen, dass das Wasser als Wärmebad (Wärmespeicher) fungiert, welches Wärmequellen und Wärmetauscher miteinander in Kontakt bringt.
Die vom Bad aufgenommene Wärmemenge sei konstant. Diese Annahme ist berechtigt, wenn du z.B. CPU und GPU konstant belastest (Bench-Programme machen das z.B.).
Die abgebenene Wärmemenge ist allerdings von (beschränkt auf die wichtigsten) zwei Faktoren abhängig: Der Oberfläche des Kühlkörpers und des Temperaturunterschiedes zwischen Wärmebad und Umgebung.
Die Oberfläche des Kühlkörpers ist konstant, du kannst aber den Kontakt mit der Oberfläche optimieren, z.B. indem du turbulente Strömungen innerhalb des Radis erzeugst, und/oder den Luftstrom außen optimierst.
Je höher der Temperaturunterschied ist, desto mehr Wärme wird pro Zeit an die Umgebung abgegeben, sprich bei ansonsten konstanten Faktoren beeinflusst lediglich der Temperaturunterschied die abgeführte Wärmeleistung.

Lässt du dem System etwas Zeit sich einzupendeln (Wasser ist sehr träge in Temperaturbelangen) wird irgendwann das Wasser eine konstante Temperatur behalten. Genau jene Temperatur die nötig ist, damit der Temperaturunterschied so groß ist, dass die abgeführte Wärmeleistung der aufgenommen Wärmeleistung entspricht.

Damit ist der Temperaturunterschied (hier oft als Delta T bezeichnet) der sich einpendelt ein direkter Messwert für die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Radis.


Um auf deine ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen: Je größer der Durchfluss, desto besser gilt oben getroffene Näherung des Systems mit der überall gleichen Temperatur. Gleichzeitig bewirkt ein hoher Durchfluss auch, dass vermehrt turbulente Strömungen im Radiator auftreten (ebenfalls gut für die Kühlleistung, wie oben beschrieben).
Die Rate mit der diese Verbesserungen allerdings mit dem Durchfluss skalieren nimmt aber immer weiter ab je höher dein Durchfluss schon ist.
Erfahrungswerte und auch einige Tests zeigen, dass ab einem gewissen Durchflusswert keine nennenswerten Verbesserungen mehr erzielt werden. Dieser Punkt ist natürlich systemspezifisch, befindet sich bei "normalen" PC-WaKüs aber irgendwo im Bereich der 60l/h.


Ich hoffe das konnte deine Frage erfüllend und gut begründet beantworten


----------



## VJoe2max (18. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*



JamX schrieb:


> Mir würde ein Lichaufgehen wenn ich 2 sensoren habe und da eine Diferenz habe und dann die Raumtemperatur messe?


Nein - dir sollte ein Licht aufgehen wenn du feststellst, dass die Raumtemperatur nur knapp unter oder gleich der gemessenen Wassertemperatur ist . Trotz des großen Radiators sollten da bei der anliegenden Heizleistung mindesten 5K Differenz zwischen Wasser und RT im stationären Zustand vorliegen. 



JamX schrieb:


> MMM nj erst sagst du es gibt keine Diferenz nun sind es bis zu 3 k... okay. wiederspruch?


Im Rahmen der Messunsicherheiten die die Sensoren nun mal mit sich bringen sind 1K bis 2K kein echter Unterschied. Für 3K oder mehr angezeigte Differenz braucht´s schon min. zwei dicke High-End Karten mit je 200 bis 300W Verlustleistung. Im Übrigen wäre natürlich auch noch die Frage zu stellen nach welcher Laufzeit und welcher Last du deine Wassertemp-Differenz "gemessen" hast. Wassertemperaturen vor dem erreichen des stationären Zustands zu messen hat absolut keinen Sinn (sofern man nicht kontinuirelich mitloggt, um über die Zeitachse Aufschluss über die Effektivität der Kühler zu erhalten). Vor erreichen des stationären Zustands kann es selbstverständlich noch Differenzen geben - da ist aber nicht relevant. Über über mutmaßlich falsch gemessene Werte zu diskutieren wäre jedenfalls schwachsinnig. Falls du es also nicht gemacht hast - lass die Kiste mal mindestens 30 min mit Furmark und Coredamage rennen und messe dann noch mal mit deinen beiden Wassertempsensoren die "Differenz" (die Sensoren zuvor natürlich vor dem Start bei RT oder nur mit Pumpe und ohne eingeschalteten Rechner abgleichen) . 

Seit 2003 habe ich nun ständig mindestens einen wassergekühlten PC am laufen und jedes Jahr begegnen mir immer wieder ein zwei Leute wie du, die die elementaren Grundlagen der Wakü-Technik einfach nicht wahr haben wollen. Es ist manchmal wirklich zum verzweifeln - aber ich und die anderen alten Hasen wären nicht so lange dabei wenn wir nicht versuchen würden es jedem zu erklären. Da bin ich wie gesagt nicht der Einzige, denn ruyven_macaran, GoZoU und anderen altgedienten Wakü-Kundigen geht es da nicht anders. Es ist wie der Kampf gegen Windmühlen, aber wir geben nicht auf .
Du kannst jedenfalls  davon ausgehen, dass es nicht an mir oder den anderen vorbei gegangen wäre, wenn sich in einer Wakü thermodynamisch unsinnige Prozesse abspielen würden . 
Für Verwirrung und das ständige weiterköcheln dieser sinnlosen Diskussion sorgt allenfalls, dass die Messtechnik seit damals nicht besser geworden ist. So und so viele Leute glauben auch heute noch, dass die CPU-Temperaturen, die sie mit irgendwelchen Tools auslesen, viel mit den tatsächlichen Temperaturen zu tun hätten, oder dass man mit normalen Wassertempsensoren auf die Kommastelle genaue Temperaturen ermitteln könnte. Als Mitbetreiber eines Wasserkühler-Prüfstandes (mit etwas besseren Sensoren), maße ich es mir aber ohne Vorbehalte an, die Tatsache auszusprechen, dass das was alle erfahrenen Wakü-Nutzer bezüglich der Bedeutung der Reihenfolge der Komponenten durch Praxis und Theorie tausendfach bestätigen und seit vielen Jahren wissen, in der Tat der Realität entspricht  . Allerdigns gebe ich auch unumwunden zu, das insbesondere die Bedeutung des stationären Zustands einfacher zu verstehen ist, wenn man mit Strömungslehre und Thermodynamik zumindest ein wenig bewandert ist. 



JamX schrieb:


> wenn die dieferenz größer ist zu kleine Kühlfläche? okay
> Also ich werde gerne minen Sensoren ander plazieren... direkt nach dem Radi und einaml direkt nach der cpu... bin ich ja mal gespannt ob es da unterschiede gibt odeer nicht... da ja laut deiner aussage dies nicht der fall sein darf...


Wie oben bereits gesagt - messe erst dann wenn der stationäre Zustand erreicht ist - sprich, wenn sich sich über min 5min kein Anzeigewert mehr ändert (selbstverständlich unter Vollast). Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast die Temperaturen mit zu loggen ist´s einfacher zu erkennen wann der stationäre Zustand erreicht ist .  



JamX schrieb:


> Verstehe ich zwar nicht ganz... da ja an einer stelle das wasser erwärmt wird und an der anderen wieder abgekühlt.


Das tut es ja auch - aber eben nicht in einem Maße, dass du es mit den gegebenen Mitteln als Differnz messen könntest - und schon gar nicht bei einem so hohen Durchfluss. Hättest du jetzt 10L/h wär das was anderes . Das hab ich aber oben schon erklärt .


----------



## JamX (18. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

Hättest du jetzt 10L/h wär das was anderes -> Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s???????? 
das währe dann eigentlich die Frage auf diese Antwort oder?  

Geht auch furmark und Intel burn test? würde ich ja glat mal testen... 

Naja angenommen die Währme die ich produziere ist geringer wie der maximale Wert was mein Radi abkühlen kann. Wie würde sich dan die temperatur verhalten? So wie ich das jetzt von euren erklärungen verstehe würde das heißen das der gesamte Kühlwasserkreislauf einfach kühler bleicbt und nicht so warm wird...?? richtig... Trotzalle dem sind dempertur unterschiede möglich ... sprich 0,1 bis 0,5 grad... was aber auch messungenauigkeiten bedeuten kann. 

Ja AKW kühlkreisläufe sind bisserl größer. Wir hatten in einer produktion auch einen Kühlkreislauf der einen secundären Kühlkreislauf hatte um das Wasser mit Wasser zu kühlen ^^... da hier in dem Reinraum ein geschlossener kreislauf vorherschen musste und keine einflüße von außen. 

Was mich aber dann wieder zu der wasserkühlung bringen würde... was würde es bringen wenn ich meinen radi in die Badewanne mit eis legen würde???????????


----------



## Malkolm (18. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

Das Eis würde irgendwann schmelzen? 

Spaß beiseite: Wenn dein Radiator dauerhaft in einer Umgebung steht, in der immer 0°C herrschen (Eiswasser), dann würde sich das Wasser in deiner WaKü auch anpassen. Der Temperaturunterschied Wasser->Umgebung bleibt ja erhalten, sprich statt Umgebung 25° und WaKü-Wasser 35° hättest du dann eben 0° und 10°.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*



JamX schrieb:


> Hättest du jetzt 10L/h wär das was anderes -> Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????
> das währe dann eigentlich die Frage auf diese Antwort oder?


Hab ich doch oben alles schon lang und breit erklärt . 
Ja es gibt einen Einfluss der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit auf die Temperatur - bei normalen Systemen wie deinem allerdings keinen Messbaren mehr in den Durchflussregionen in denen du dich gerade bewegst (und auch ein ganzes Stück darunter ist das das noch nicht relevant). Der Durchfluss eignet sich als Messgröße für die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit an den kritischen Querschnitten im Kühler nur sehr bedingt, da er nur in Verbindung mit dem durchflossenen lokalen Querschnitt etwas über die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit aussagt. Würde man hier noch weiter ins Detail gehen müsste man noch die Geometrieabhängigkeit der charakteristischen Längen zur Berechnung der Raynoldzahl, die etwas über den Turbulenzgrad der Strömung aussagt, anführen, der wiederum den Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten maßgeblich beeinflusst. Aber ich denke das geht hier nun wirklich zu weit. Die kleinen Verständinsprobleme die du hier hast, scheinen mir deutlich oberflächlicher zu sein. 
Dein Ansatz ist der der, dass du annimmst, hier würden zeitabhängigen Vorgänge ablaufen. Die Annahme die du triffst ist die, dass ein Volumenelement Wasser eine gewisse Zeit benötigt, um ein Quantum an Wärme an den Radiator abzugeben (bzw. am Kühler aufzunehmen). Im stationären Zustand - also wenn die Wakü eingependelt ist und alle Temperaturen sich stabilisiert haben, ist der Wärmetausch jedoch völlig zeitunabhängig zu betrachten und nur in diesem Zustand kann man sinnvollerweise Temperaturdifferenzen messen. Ein Fakt den im Übrigen auch manche unerfahrene Tester nicht ausreichend beherzigen, der aber essentiell für vergleichbare Messungen ist .

Aber zurück zum Einfluss der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit bzw. des Durchflusses bei gegeben Querschnitt: Der Effekt des verbesserten Wärmübergangskoeffizienten oberhalb des laminar-turbulent-Übergangs mit zunehmendem Durchfluss wird immer geringer und geht asymptotisch gegen einen von Komponenten und Randbedingungen abhängigen Grenzwert. Eine maßlose Steigerung des Durchflusses (zusätzlichen Wärmeeintrag durch starke Pumpen mal außen vor), bringt daher keine messbaren Verbesserungen (Betonung auf messbar) der Temperaturen mehr. Senkst du den Durchfluss jedoch so weit ab, dass du in den Bereich des laminar-turbulent-Übergangs kommst (was bei 10l/h bei vielen Kühlern der Fall ist) verschlechtert sich zum Einen der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient dramatisch (das heißt die CPU wird deutlich heißer) und zum Anderen werden die Wassertemperatur-Differenzen innerhalb des Kreislaufs im stationären Zustand messbar, weil das Wasser eben keinen so schnellen Wärmetausch mehr vollziehen kann. Ein Volumenelement Wasser was den Kühler so langsam durchströmt nimmt erheblich mehr Wärme auf als ein gleich großes Volumenelement was den Kühler schneller durchströmt (dennoch aber mehr als normiert auf den Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten im laminaren Strömungsfall). Kurz gesagt: Bei hohem Durchfluss werden pro Umlauf kleinere Wärmemengen aufgenommen. Dies gescheit aber recht effizient und ebenso geht, anschaulich gesagt, natürlich die Abgabe dieser kleinen Energiemengen pro Volumenelement im Radiator sehr schnell. Der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Eintritt und Austritt am Kühler oder Radiator ist in einem ordentlich dimensionierten Kreislauf bei einer üblichen Heizleistung so gering, dass er er kaum aufgelöst werden kann (die berühmten ~1-2K Differenz).  

Nochmal zusammengefasst: Strömt das Wasser also sehr langsam und erreicht einen Strömungszustand nahe am laminar-turbulent-Übergang (sehr niedriger Durchfluss) nimmt jedes Volumenelement beim durchlaufen des Kühlers eine größere Wärmemenge auf - aufgrund des gesunkenen Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten wird die CPU dabei jedoch heißer. Man könnte auch sagen der Widerstand für die Wärme ins Wasser zu gelangen wird höher. Als zweiter Effekt ergibt sich aufgrund der größeren Wärmemenge pro Volumenelement ein größerer Temperaturunterschied zwischen Ein- und Austritt, der dann auch die Messbarkeitsschwelle übertritt. Zu geringe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist daher zu vermeiden. Zu hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit hat hingegen keinen nennenswerten positiven Effekt aber in Form von Pumpenlärm und zusätzlicher Abwärme dafür negative Nebeneffekte. 

Wie viele Gesichtspunkte im Wakü-Bereich also ein klassisches Optimierungsproblem . Weder zu wenig Durchfluss noch zu viel davon ist gut - je nach persönlichen Präferenzen natürlich unterschiedlich bewertet. 

In einer ordentlich dimensionierten Wakü kommen so niedrige Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten bzw. Durchflüsse (mit Bezug auf übliche Querschnitte) jedenfalls nicht vor. Für ein System wie deines, bei dem auch die Kühlfläche nicht unterdimensioniert ist, gilt also bei dem derzeitigen Durchfluss: Die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf kann nicht wesentlich mehr als ca. 1K im stationären Zustand betragen (zumindest solange nur eine Grafikkarte drin hängt). Ansonsten stimmt etwas mit der Messung nicht, was dann btw. auch der wahrscheinlichste Fall wäre.  Die Kühler werden hier jedenfalls immer turbulent angeströmt und der Wärmetausch ist entsprechend effizient und schnell. 



JamX schrieb:


> Geht auch furmark und Intel burn test? würde ich ja glat mal testen...


Hauptsache die Wärmeabgabe schwankt nicht und ist hoch genug um temperaturmäßig überhaupt was auszurichten . Wichtig ist wie gesagt auch vorher die beiden Wassertempsensoren auf gleich Temperatur zu bringen und abzugleichen  (Linearität setze ich jetzt mal voraus - auch wenn das nicht immer geben ist).



JamX schrieb:


> Naja angenommen die Währme die ich produziere ist geringer wie der maximale Wert was mein Radi abkühlen kann. Wie würde sich dan die temperatur verhalten? So wie ich das jetzt von euren erklärungen verstehe würde das heißen das der gesamte Kühlwasserkreislauf einfach kühler bleicbt und nicht so warm wird...?? richtig...


 Im Prinzip ja. Im Detail nicht ganz, weil die Wärmeabgabe am Radiator mit steigendem DeltaT zwischen Wasser und Luft effizienter wird. 


JamX schrieb:


> Trotzalle dem sind dempertur unterschiede möglich ... sprich 0,1 bis 0,5 grad... was aber auch messungenauigkeiten bedeuten kann.


Die Unterschiede sind klein aber in jedem Fall tatsächlich da - sie sind eben nur so gering, dass sie in der üblichen Messtoleranz untergehen können.



JamX schrieb:


> Was mich aber dann wieder zu der wasserkühlung bringen würde... was würde es bringen wenn ich meinen radi in die Badewanne mit eis legen würde???????????



Dann wird´s kurzzeitig kühler - bis das Eis geschmolzen ist. Dauert aber bei der Heizleistung eines Spiel-PC von eine paar Hundert Watt nicht sonderlich lang bis ne Badewane voll Eis geschmolzen ist . Wenn du Pech hast fällt die Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf unter den Taupunkt und du bekommt Kondenswasser, was dir dann die Hardware killen kann . 
Im Endeffekt ist das nichts anderes als ein Chiller auf Zeit - sprich aktive Kühlung. mit hohem Energieaufwand, für die Herstellung des Eises.


----------



## JamX (19. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*

Ich finde das mal interessant zu lesen und verstehen tuhe ich davon auch noch was  
Ich habe mir nur gedanken darüber gemacht da ich gerne in meinem neuen Rechner das Mobo und eventuel die rams noch mit kühlen wollte und mir da schon gedanken gemacht habe ob das gehen wird oder nicht. 
Werde ich mit meinem Kreislauf dies überhaupt ableiten können?

Aso dann doch noch mal eine Frage xD nicht das es langweilig wird... 
Was bringt dann so ein Project das 1000 Liter als Ziel hat?


----------



## VJoe2max (19. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*



JamX schrieb:


> Was bringt dann so ein Project das 1000 Liter als Ziel hat?



Dem Ersteller Aufmerksamkeit und Spaß am basteln - sonst nichts .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Für 3K angezeigte Differenz braucht´s schon min. zwei dicke High-End Karten mit je 200 bis 300W Verlustleistung oder einen deutlich zu kleinen Radiator,



Frage: Wie soll ein zu kleiner Radiator zu einer Temperaturdifferenz führen?
Wenn überhaupt, dann sorgen große Radiatoren bei gleichem Durchfluss für eine größere Temperaturdifferenz, aber bei einem kleinen ist der Kreislauf einfach überall heiß.

P.S.:
Ich bin aktuell -idle- bei 1,5 K Differenz und das liegt garantiert nicht an zu wenig Radiator  (Offset zwischen den Sensoren wurde auf ±0,1K justiert)




JamX schrieb:


> Was mich aber dann wieder zu der wasserkühlung bringen würde... was würde es bringen wenn ich meinen radi in die Badewanne mit eis legen würde???????????


 
Das würde dir Kondenswasser auf deiner Hardware bringen.


----------



## VJoe2max (20. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frage: Wie soll ein zu kleiner Radiator zu einer Temperaturdifferenz führen?
> Wenn überhaupt, dann sorgen große Radiatoren bei gleichem Durchfluss für eine größere Temperaturdifferenz, aber bei einem kleinen ist der Kreislauf einfach überall heiß.


Stimmt! Der Radiator hat darauf keinen Einfluss - hab´s korrigiert. Sorry, da war ich wohl selbst bisschen durcheinander, weil wir´s bis dahin ja immer von der Durchflussabhängigkeit hatten. Differenzen bei der Wassertemperatur innerhalb des Kreislaufs hängen lediglich von der Heizleistung ab, wenn der Durchfluss unverändert bleibt. Aber es geht hier eben um recht geringe Differenzen. 
Größere Radiatoren sorgen btw. auch nicht für eine andere Temperaturdifferenz innerhalb des Kreislaufs bei gleichem Durchfluss.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Ich bin aktuell -idle- bei 1,5 K Differenz und das liegt garantiert nicht an zu wenig Radiator  (Offset zwischen den Sensoren wurde auf ±0,1K justiert)


Kann hinkommen - zumal der Durchfluss bei dir im Gegensatz zu JamX ja relativ niedrig ist.


----------



## JamX (20. April 2011)

*AW: Auswirkung Durchfluss auf die Temp´s????????*



> Das würde dir Kondenswasser auf deiner Hardware bringen.


Ja sicher das muss dan isoliert werden ... das mir schon klar... frage ist halt nur wie weit ich mit einer wasserkühlung nach unten gehen kann ^^ 
spas  mir ist nun mal ab und an langweilig und da mache ich mir über sowas eben gedanken....


----------

